# ما هى اسرار الكنيسه السبعه ؟ ومت فائدة كل منها؟



## just member (15 مايو 2008)

ما هى اسرار الكنيسه السبعه ؟ ومت فائدة كل منها؟أسرار الكنيسه سبعه لدى الكنائس التقليديه (الارثوزكسيه 
والكاثوليكيه)​ 
وهو عدد كامل وموافق حاجات الانسان الروحيه كما قلنا.​ 



+من فوائد اسرار الكنيسه انها لازمه لكل مؤمن كما يلى:

(أ) سر المعموديه .....وبها يولد الانسان ولادة جديدة من فوق بالماء والروح وتنير الذهن وتجدد الضمير وتبرر النفس من الخطايا الجديه والفعليه (اع 47:2).
(ب) وبالميرون ينال التثبيت فى المسيح وفى الحياه الروحيه الجديدة.
(ج) وبالافخارستينا يتغذى بالاتحاد بالمسيح ( يو 35:6) وهو قوت ضرورى للروح.
(د) سر التوبه (الاعتراف) لشفاء النفس من الامراض الروحيه الناتجه عن الخطيه ونوال الحل منها.
(ه) وفى سر المسحه ينال المريض الشفاء من الامراض الجسديه والروحيه وترفع التجربه عنه.
(و) وفى سر الكهنوت ينال الخادم موهبه الاستحقاق لخدمه الاسرار لتجديد رعيته .
(ز) وفى سر الزيجه تقوم حياة زوجيه شريفه ومقدسه ( وقد لا يحتاجه الذى يعيشون بتوليتهم ولكنهم فى الاصل ثمرة لهذا السر المقدس ) وهذا السر يفيد فى بقاء الذريه وحفظ الجسد من الدنس (تك 28:1) كدواء لثورة الجسد الترابى.
لماذا تؤمن الكنيسه التقلديه بان الاسرار المقدسه سبعه فقط ؟

(أ) من شهادة الكناب المقدس الذى اوضح ان السيد المسيح قد اسسها (كما سياتى عن كل سر).​ 
(ب) شهادة التقليد واقوال اباء الكنيسه الاولى (كما سياتى فى حينه).​ 
(ج) لانها مقابله لمواهب الروح القدس السبع (اش2:11) والكنائس السبع والمنارات الذهبيه السبعه (رؤ 20:8) والاختام السعه (رؤ 1:5) وهو عدد كامل وقد ذكر الوحى المقدس فى اشاره الى انها: " الاعمدة السبعه التى 
نحتتها الحكمه فى بيتها "( أم1:9) اى فى الكنيسه​ 
.ما الفرق بين راى الكنائس التقلديه وغير التقلديه فى الاسرار المقدسه؟؟؟​


ترى الكنائس الارثوزكسيه والكاثولكيه ان الاسرار المقدسه " السبعه " هى ادوا فى يد الله (من وسائط النعمه ) يستخدمها الروح القدس لخدمه البشر ويفيض بالنعمعلى النفوسالمؤمنه التى تنالها بخلاف اسرار العهد القديم ( بالشريعه الموسويه ) التى كانت رمزا وظلا للخيرات العتيدة " فى العهد الجديد " ( عب1:10 .9:9_14 .19:7).​ 
وتظهر فاعليه الروح القدوس فلى اهتمامها بطريقه سريه داخليه فليس للمياه او للزيت او لوضع اليد _ وغيرها_ قوة فى ذاتها للتطهير والتقديس للنفس مثل الطين الذى طلى به السيد المسيح عينى الاعمى وكانت ابصاره بقوة المسيح (وهى وسائل كالقلم بيد الرسام فليس به وحدة تتم المناظر الجميله وانما بيد الرسام).​ 
ويرى البعض ان اسرار الكنيسه _ او الطقوس بصفه عامه _ ليست سوى وسيله لتقويه الايمان . ولكن الكنيسه الاولى اعتادت ان تمنح الاطفال اسرار المعموديه
والميرون والشكر فما فائدتها اذ انهم لا يدركون معناها ومغزاها او فوائدها ؟ولا يعرفون ما هو الايمان؟؟
والواقع ان الاسرار لازمة للجسدكما قال ذهبى الفم " ايها المسيحى لو كنت عاريا من الجسد لكانت عطايا الله تمنح لك على هذا النمط ولكن نظرا لان نفسك متحدة بجسدك فلزم ان الله يقدم لك بعلامات محسوسه ما لايدرك الا بالعقل"​ 
ومن المؤكد ان الالهيات لا يكن اعلانها للبشر الا تحت اعراض اشياء محسوسه ومتى تمثلت للحس كانت اشد تاثيرا فى النفس.
ويقول القس جيمس انس البروتستانتى الامريكى : ( ان الطقوس ليست اعمالا خياليه من القصد والمعنى بل مملوءه من الفوائد الدنيه).​ 
ويذكر العلامه القبطى يوحنا بن زكريا ( المعروف بابن السباع ) ان الانسان له خمس حواس "ظاهرة " فيلزمنا ان نستخدمها فى الكنيسه فبحاسه النظر نتطلع الى مجد الله الحال على هيكله المقدس وجسدة ودمه الطاهرين ونسمع الموعظ بحاسه السمع ونشم رائحه البخور ونذوق ما اطيب الرب "مز8:34" ونلمس انجيله ونفتش فيه كما ان الانسان له " حواس خمس غير ظاهرة " وهى: القلب والفكر والعقل والذاكرة و التصور وهى مستغله ايضا فى اسرار الكنيسه . وقد اسهب فى شرحها​​ 
هل ممارسه اسرار الكنيسه السبعه منذ عهد الكنيسه الاولى ؟؟​ 

مورست بالطبع منذ عهد الرسل وهو ما اوضحه الاوائل التىتؤكد اقوالهم عن الاسرار وفاعليتها واهميتها كما يلى​ 

(1) " كما ان الانسان عند عماده يستنير بنعمه الروح القدس كذالك المعترف بخطاياه فى "سر" التوبه ينال الصفح بنعمه يسوع المسيح بواسطه (صلاة التحليل) الكاهن " (الانبا اثناسيوس الرسولى).​ 
(2) " الجسد يغسل (فى المعموده ) لتطهير النفس والجسد يمسح (بالميرون) لتقديس النفس والجسد يقتات بجسد المسيح ودمه لتشبع النفس بالله"( العلامه ترتليانس).​ 
(3) "تقدمو ا للمعوديه لا كماء بسيط بل كماء تمنح به النعمه الروحيه" ( كيرلس الاورشليمى "عظه فى الاسرار 2:3")​ 
(4)" احترس من ان تظن الميرون مادة بسيطه( زيت عادى) لانه كما ان خبز الشكر (سر التناول) بعد استدعاء الروح القدس لا يكون خبزا بسيطا (عاديا) بل جسد المسيح هكذا الميرون . فالجسد يدهن بالميرون الظاهر واما النفس فتتقدس بالروح القدس ولا يسمى (زيتا ) عاديا لكن موهبه المسيح والروح القدس اذ يصير فعالا بحضور لاهوته "(القديس كيرلس الاورشمى 3:3).​ 
(5) " الماء ليس شيئا سوى انه الماء ولكنه يتقدس من فوق بالنعمه فيجدد الانسان بالتجديد الروحانى" ( ذهبى الفم تفسير مت4:82).​ 
(6) " هكذا فى المعموديه ايضا فبالشىء الحسى تحصل منحه المحاء واما المتمم فعقلى اعنى الولادة والتجديد" (ذهبى الفم تفسير مت4:82).​ 
(7) "ان التناول من جسد ودم المسيح المقدسين جيد ومفيد ......لانه يعطى حياة ابديه"(باسليوس الكبير رساله 93)​ 
(8) " الله يمنح نعمة الدرجه الاسقفيه برسم الخادم والله يمنح الكفايه فى الوظائف الكهنوتيه " ( القديس امبروسيوس فصل5).​ 
هذا وقد ظلت الكنيسه القبطيه محافظه على طقوس كنيستها "بدون تغير" كما شهد به البعض​


----------



## fayse_f (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى اسرار الكنيسه السبعه ؟ ومت فائدة كل منها؟*

اشكرك من كل قلبي علي المجهود وهذا العمل الرائع
  الرب يحفظك من كل شر


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى اسرار الكنيسه السبعه ؟ ومت فائدة كل منها؟*

رااااااااااااااااائع جدا ياجوجو 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى اسرار الكنيسه السبعه ؟ ومت فائدة كل منها؟*

موضوع يستاهل تقييم 10/10
معلومات مفيدة فعلا


----------



## Coptic Man (16 مايو 2008)

معلومات اكثر من رائعة يا جوجو

ربنا يباركك

ينقل للمسيحي العام


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى اسرار الكنيسه السبعه ؟ ومت فائدة كل منها؟*

*فعلا معلومات فوق الرائعة مرسية 
ياجوجو ربنا يباركك *


----------



## فيبى 2010 (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى اسرار الكنيسه السبعه ؟ ومت فائدة كل منها؟*

موضوع رااائع ياجوجو

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## just member (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى اسرار الكنيسه السبعه ؟ ومت فائدة كل منها؟*



fayse_f قال:


> اشكرك من كل قلبي علي المجهود وهذا العمل الرائع
> الرب يحفظك من كل شر


انا اللى بدى اشكرك من قلبى على تشريفك ليا
ميرسى للمرور وربنا يحفظ حياتك​


----------



## just member (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى اسرار الكنيسه السبعه ؟ ومت فائدة كل منها؟*



kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااااااااائع جدا ياجوجو ​
> مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


*الاجمل والاروع مرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى *​


----------



## just member (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى اسرار الكنيسه السبعه ؟ ومت فائدة كل منها؟*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> موضوع يستاهل تقييم 10/10
> معلومات مفيدة فعلا


*ميرسى لمرورك اخى العزيز اكستريم *
*نورتنى بجد*
*ولو على التقييم يبقى قيم الاعضاء الجميلة فى مرورهم الاجمل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ما هى اسرار الكنيسه السبعه ؟ ومت فائدة كل منها؟*



Coptic Man قال:


> معلومات اكثر من رائعة يا جوجو
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> 
> ينقل للمسيحي العام


*الف شكر بجد لوجودك هنا*
*دى حاجة فوق الروعة*
*شكرا يا كوبتك مان*
*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى اسرار الكنيسه السبعه ؟ ومت فائدة كل منها؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *فعلا معلومات فوق الرائعة مرسية *
> _*ياجوجو ربنا يباركك *_


*ميرسى يا انجى*
*دى حاجة جميلة فعلا انك تنورينى هنا*
*بشكرك على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى اسرار الكنيسه السبعه ؟ ومت فائدة كل منها؟*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> موضوع رااائع ياجوجو​
> 
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


*ميرسى يا فيبى على مرورك*
*نورتى *
*واتمنى تواصل دايم فى خدمة الرب يسوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هى اسرار الكنيسه السبعه ؟ ومت فائدة كل منها؟*

*استفانوس*
*بشكر حضرتك للتعديل *
*واسف اذا كنت مانتبهتش لهيك*
*بس مجرد انى لاقيتة فى العادى*
*وعموما ميرسى ربنا يقويكم فى ها الخدمة ويثبتكم فى ايمانة للأبد امين*​


----------

